# Stinky poop...why??..



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just wondering this because now that Maui is sitting on eggs she´s been dropping quite stinky poop... my guess is because she has been holding it for a while.. for wanted to know..

I nevver have has this problem with any of my birds and it seems to just be her, Jack and Cotton do normal poop... I mean hers are normal too but smelly and sometimes rather huge and more smooshy....

thay all are on roudybush for main diet also egg, veggies, fruits, popcorn, bread, rice... but not everyday and not too much of any...

I haven´t changed anything other than the fact she´s laying on eggs.... can that be the trigger?... does any of you have had this happen to you or your birds??... if so what canyou do about it other than change the paper more than usual...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would say it's just cause they're much bigger. I've heard breeding birds have smelly poops.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

none of my birds on eggs had stinky poop 

but I walked down the hall the other day and started gagging, and got into the birds room and looked into cages and in Lily and Bart's cage *no eggs but has mated several times) one of them had diarrhea and omg it stunk to high heaven 

worse then any human child's diaper I've changed and I've changed some stinky ones!

so i stopped giving them greens and birdy bread for a few days to see if it would go back to normal and it did 

but now i just dint know what actually caused it they've eaten the greens before, and the birdie bread before the only difference was this birdie bread had Fresh Basil in it 

but none of the other birds got stinky diarrhea from it 

but they've been perfectly fine for the last couple days no more stinky poo and no more diarrhea


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, that happens. It's because they hold it and only go about twice a day. Baby's hasn't exactly stuck to the point of smelling it but it's not like I smelled it either so I'm sure it probably does a little. I've had to change my shirt just now though since I was lucky enough to catch one of her huge after nap poops on me...yay...? lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It must be because she is holding it. If she did not have any eggs I would be more worried


----------

